# CM Storm Trooper eSATA port auf USB C wechseln



## BuzzKillington (25. März 2017)

Hallo,

Ich bin der stolze Besitzer eines CM Storm Trooper Gehäuses. Da ich den eSATA Port nicht gebrauchen kann, habe ich den kurzerhand entfernt. Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob es irgendwo einen kompatiblen USB Typ C Port gibt, da ich noch einen freien 3.1 Port am MB hab. Im Grunde ist es ja nur eine normale Buchse mit Massekabel und einem Stück Plastik, um in der Halterung einzurasten. Ich denke, ich bin nicht der einzige, der so was gebrauchen kann. Damit bedanke ich mich für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit und wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
BuzzKillington


----------



## Cooler Master (8. April 2017)

Hallo,
Entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung, ich bin derzeit außer Haus. 
Bitte frage unser internes Support. Da das Gehäuse nicht mehr ganz aktuell ist, würde es mich wundern, dass die Kollegen das als Zubehör im Sortiment aufnehmen. Aber man weiß ja nie!
--
Sylvain


----------

